# Loctite



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juni 2009)

Bei mir wird die Kassentenkappe der HR Nabe immer locker. Dann knackt das Rad nervig bei jedem starken antritt.
Ich habe das HR und Innenlager 2x auseinander bauen müssen um zu merken das das Knacken wirklich nur von der Nabe kam. 
Ich hab loctite noch nie benützt. Gibt ja zig verschiedene stärken.
Welches Loctite würdet ihr für den Kassenttenverschluß hernehmen?


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2009)

ich benutz das zeug in der roten flasche. Die flüssigkeit selber ist blau. 
Müsste glaube das feste sein.

Das mit dem abbekommen war nicht wirklich ein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. Juni 2009)

beim grünen bekommst dus hingegen wahrscheinlich niewieder ab


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juni 2009)

Gut, nur es gibt zig rote Flaschen
Kannst du mal nachschauen welche Nummer auf deinem steht Eisbein?


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2009)

ich ruf morgen mal im radladen an. habs nicht zu haus 

velpke, das ist schon der feste, wüsste nicht das es noch was festeres gibt. Wenn ja, könnte ich das für meine kurbelschrauben brauchen, die lockern sich trotz des festen schraubenkleber.
Jedenfalls meine ich das es der feste ist.


----------



## Paul1986 (6. Juni 2009)

Also 
es gibt drei arten:

Niedrig, Mittel, und Hochfest

Der Blaue von Loctite ist der mittlere den würde ich empfehlen.

Aber eigendlich löst sich nichts beim freilauf würde mir lieber eine neue Kappe kaufen.

Grüß Paul


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2009)

ah was mir grade noch einfällt, nutzt du ein abschluss ritzel? Die haben eine verzahnung die genau mit derer des lockrings übereinstimmt. Lockern praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juni 2009)

Nee nütz ich nicht. Habe aber noch eins da. Werd das morgen mal probieren.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Juni 2009)

loctite is sehr teuer, die schrauben sicherung gibt es auch von anderen firmen wesentlich günstiger. wenn du sowas wirklich nutzen willst würde ich auch mittelfest nehmen. aber loctite ist wirklich das teuerste!


----------



## EAMS (13. Juni 2009)

Falls noch von Interesse,

der niedrigfeste Schraubenkleber hat die Nummer 222.

der mittelfeste (der interessanteste fürs Radl, da die Demontage noch mit normalem Werkzeug funktioniert) hat die Nummer 243 und ist blau.

Der hochfeste ist grün und hat die Nummer 2701, die geklebten Teile müssen allerdings auf ca. 250 °C erwärmt werden, um diese lösen zu können. 

Also immer schön das Feuerzeug bereithalten und viel Spass beim Basteln.

cu


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juni 2009)

so hab etwas verspätet wieder in den thread geschaut. Wir nutzen den 243 auf arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Juni 2009)

Eisbein, habe ich das richtig verstanden das deine kurbel trotz loctite enkleben wackelt? hatte ich auch. das linke kurbel gewinde ist hin  und ich habs mit ner speziellen klebermischung und einer alu scheibe (damit sich das material der kurbel in die scheibe reinarbeitet) eingeklebt. Hält Bombenfest....... aber ich werd sie wahrscheinlich niewieder abbekommen


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2009)

es lösen sich bei mir nur die kurbelschrauben und die innenlagerschalen in regelmäßigen abständen.


----------

